# My Light Brahma is sick and I have no idea what is wrong :(



## dikdronk (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey there folks,

For the last week I noticed my chicken separate from the other laying down and not really moving around. I thought this was really weird because she is very social.

She is a 14 week old Light Brahma.

Symptoms I have noticed:

Bad balance, wants to lay down.
Liquid poop.
Not really eating or drinking.
Plucking her own feathers.

Things I have done:

Brought her inside.
Fed her water with probiotic.
Fed her egg yolks.

She perked up for a couple days so we put her back and they very next day she was right back to this behavior.

Any idea what may be up? I also attached a picture of her poop, sorry for the quality.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That shows that she's drinking quite a bit but not eating. 

Have you checked her crop? Is she eating on her own at all? Really do need more information.


----------



## dikdronk (Dec 2, 2014)

I have not seen her eat by herself for the last couple days. Her crop is empty  She looks terrible today.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She's probably declined too much to be saved. If you want to try, put her some where she can be watched. Mix her feed with water and try to tempt her in to eating.


----------



## dikdronk (Dec 2, 2014)

Any idea what would cause this? The other chickens are fine.

I fed her again and she seems better, but now when she breathes she extends her neck and opens her beak. Lost cause maybe, but she is my lady's "pet", so I want to try everything before giving up...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This, unfortunately, is the negative side of poultry keeping. Mystery illness' that we will probably never know the cause of. It might have started out small and exploded, she could have a genetic defect that is undetectable. The others might have bullied her away from food and water causing a system collapse. Those are just three, there are so many more possibilities that will keep us guessing.


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

I am not a fan of dishing out antibiotics at all, but I would try in this case. Baytril is a good one that is pretty broad spectrum. Do you have a vet in your area that you can see? Did you happen to notice if she has any injuries? I hope you can save your Brahma. Let us know how she is doing.


----------



## hengirlie (Jan 31, 2015)

hemmm it could be a number of things.. what were the results after using PoultryDVM's symptom checker?


----------



## Akarnf2 (Dec 27, 2014)

Have you treat her for worms? It could be also worms or cocsidia.


----------



## Akarnf2 (Dec 27, 2014)

Try to prognoses whit this connection 
http://chat.allotment-garden.org/index.php?topic=17568.0


----------

